# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #290 ÂTis a piece of good Fortune to combine Men's Love and Respect.

## Admin

Aphorism #290 ÂTis a piece of good Fortune to combine Men's Love and Respect.

Generally one dare not be liked if one would be respected. Love is more sensitive than hate. Love and honour do not go well together. So that one should aim neither to be much feared nor much loved. Love introduces confidence, and the further this advances, the more respect recedes. Prefer to be loved with respect rather than with passion, for that is a love suitable for many. 


More...

----------

